# Hemlock?



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Can someone shed some light on this species of wood for me? More or less how does it compare to cedar and cypress in terms of rot resistance and routing (for sign making). Would you suggest it for outdoor signage?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

*USDA Wood Handbook*

I have found a lot of info on wood HERE. It's probably more information than you might ever want to know about wood.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Dan, Hemlock doesn't hold up to weather very well. It is in the Fir family and if you have ever done any handyman work, there are a lot of piecies of rotten Fir exterior trim to be replaced. If that's any indication of it's resistence to weather,then you
might reconsider.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

TRBaker said:


> Dan, Hemlock doesn't hold up to weather very well. It is in the Fir family and if you have ever done any handyman work, there are a lot of piecies of rotten Fir exterior trim to be replaced. If that's any indication of it's resistence to weather,then you
> might reconsider.


thats enough for me to rule it out for an outside sign. Ill keep it in mind for an interior sign then. Thanks!


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

L Town Graphics said:


> thats enough for me to rule it out for an outside sign. Ill keep it in mind for an interior sign then. Thanks!


+1 with Troy.

Good grain. Tight knot. Wood for interior work. You'll find trim made from hemlock.


----------



## Jofuss 55 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Hemlock*

Ask Socrates


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Hemlock for Outdoors*

I am quite sure Hemlock must be a very durable wood for outdoor use. Here in Canada it is used extensively for fence posts (treated, of course) required to last for years. It's usually cheaper than Cedar and is very plentiful in North America. I doubt you would make a sign for outdoors and leave it untreated anyway. I'd say go for it.:yes4:


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

I think for sign making you'd be fine, as long as you put a few coats of some kind of outdoor stain on it, or an outdoor polyurethane. Hanging signs are ventilated from all sides, pretty easy for a board to dry out and stay rot free in those conditions, with a little finishing help.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

bcfunburst said:


> I am quite sure Hemlock must be a very durable wood for outdoor use. Here in Canada it is used extensively for fence posts (treated, of course) required to last for years. It's usually cheaper than Cedar and is very plentiful in North America. I doubt you would make a sign for outdoors and leave it untreated anyway. I'd say go for it.:yes4:


that was my thought as well when i googled it one place i read it was used for framing sub roofing and i have even seen various pictures around of people making sheds and things like that with it. as with any wood used outside i would certinally use some type of polyurethane on it to protect it
the main reason i asked is because there is a place locally that is selling it for $1 BF. at that price i believe its cheaper than any wood i am able to get at home depot, lowes or any other lumber yard


----------

